
Git Ransom Campaign Incident Report–Atlassian Bitbucket, GitHub, Gitlab - croddin
https://github.blog/2019-05-14-git-ransom-campaign-incident-report/
======
duiker101
I guess the code can be recovered, but what about leaks? How would a company
affected try to protect itself from a complete leak of it's code, which could
be very dangerous also for the users?

